# Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?



## Wembley (9 Mai 2007)

http://ooe.orf.at/stories/191593/


			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> *Gefälschte Rechnungen nach Todesanzeige*
> Nach dem Tod eines 87-jährigen Mannes im Salzkammergut flatterten einer trauernden Familie etliche, angeblich noch unbezahlte, Rechnungen ins Haus. Nachforschungen ergaben, dass alle Rechnungen gefälscht waren.


Die sind zwar nicht die ersten, die auf diese äußerst geschmacklose "Idee" gekommen sind, aber die empfundene tiefe Abscheu vor solchen Leuten ist immer wieder die selbe.


			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Auch gefälschte Rechnungen eines Sexartikelherstellers sollen schon zugestellt worden sein, offenbar in der Annahme, die Familie würde diese Rechnungen aus Scham so schnell wie möglich begleichen.


Kann mich noch an sowas in Osttirol erinnern. Eine große Anzahl von Witwen haben aus Scham bezahlt, bis die Sache aufgeflogen ist, weil ein Mann was bestellt haben soll, der defintiv nicht dazu in der Lage gewesen wäre.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*

Das gabs in D auch schon öfter.
Mir fallen auf Anhieb noch einige Abzockmaschen in Zusammenhang mit Beerdigungen ein, die mir das Frühstück nach Norden treiben...


----------



## Penelope Poe (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*

Ein "bisschen" Betrug ist wie ein "bisschen" schwanger. Sicher erscheint es moralisch höherwertig wenn man, wie Robin Hood, die Reichen beklaut - aber man muss es dann schon auch den Armen schenken - sonst ist die Moral wieder flöten.


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*

Ich sehe das so: Betrug ist - egal wie - nicht zu vertreten. Wenn man aber schon so tief gesunken ist, Leute über den Tisch ziehen zu wollen/müssen, dann sollte man sich wenigstens nicht an die halten, denen es noch schlechter geht.
Es mag eine etwas seltsame "Moralvorstellung" sein, aber wenn ein Ganove zum Abzocken auch noch echte Notlagen ausnutzt, dann ist das letzte Stückchen - möglicherweise ansatzweise vorhandenes - Verständnis auch noch flöten.


----------



## Penelope Poe (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Es mag eine etwas seltsame "Moralvorstellung" sein, aber wenn ein Ganove zum Abzocken auch noch echte Notlagen ausnutzt, dann ist das letzte Stückchen - möglicherweise ansatzweise vorhandenes - Verständnis auch noch flöten.



Es gibt halt die Schlechten und die ganz ganz Schlechten... traurig aber wahr. Ich denke mal, dass das dann aber auch im Strafmaß (sollten sie denn erwischt werden) berücksichtigt wird


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*

Davon gehe ich mal aus.


----------



## miracle (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*

Hallo,



			
				Penelope Poe schrieb:
			
		

> Ein "bisschen" Betrug ist wie ein "bisschen" schwanger.


:lol:



			
				Penelope Poe schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt halt die Schlechten und die ganz ganz Schlechten...
> traurig aber wahr.


 Ist wirklich so!

Von den ganz oben erwähnten Betrügereien habe ich auch schon gehört.
Ich glaube das sind Menschen die gar keine Moral mehr haben und nur
noch ganz egoistisch an sich selber denken und wie sie so schnell wie
möglich mit dem Leid der anderen Geld scheffeln können.
Anschließend klopfen sie sich noch selber auf die Schulter und
bewundern sich, wie schlau sie doch sind. (Meine Meinung)
Ich glaube das sind Menschen die auch sehr einsam sterben werden.

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Adele (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*

Das ist aber kein Phänomen, dass sich einzig auf illegale Abzockversuche reduziert, sondern auch im legalen gesellschaftlichen Bereich üblich ist. Und damit meine ich keineswegs irgendwelche politischen Entscheidungen, über die ich sowieso nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann. Denken wir nur an die, mit fantasievollen Ideen begründeten Benzinpreiserhöhungen, die Pendler oder auf das Auto angewiesene Personen wie mich zur Verzweiflung bringen. Oder die unrealistisch hohen Preise für Zubehör und Mittelchen für die zunehmende Anzahl Allergiekranker, die von den Kassen nicht getragen werden. Ein wahrhaft lohnendes Geschäft mit dem Leiden Vieler. 

Und natürlich Oberdreistigkeiten wie der Fall eines Chefarztes (vielleicht nur einer von vielen, nur sind anderen möglicherweise bisher nicht aufgefallen), der eine krebskranke Kassenpatientin nur gegen eine "Spenden"-Zahlung einer vierstelligen Summe behandeln wollte.   

http://www.morgenpost.de/content/2007/05/22/aus_aller_welt/901111.html

Mit dem Leid anderer Geschäfte zu machen ist meiner Befürchtung nach nicht die Ausnahme, sondern die Regel. Denn selbst der letzte Gang ins Grab freut vor allem den Bestatter.


----------



## Adele (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*

Diesen mir völlig unverständlichen Kommentar habe ich gerade noch zum Thema gefunden.

http://www.taz.de/dx/2007/05/23/a0008.1/text

Das klingt fast so, als würde der liebe soziale Doktor den Kassen einen Gefallen tun und wegen einer Spende auf sein Chefarzt-OP-Honorar verzichten. O, Mann..........


----------



## Immo (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*

Der Interviewte zieht sich selber die Hosen runter 


> *Ist es nicht pervers, dass ich mir mit Geld eine Leistung erkaufen kann, die ich sonst als Kassenpatient nicht bekomme?*
> 
> Nein. Wenn Sie mit dem ICE fahren und die zweite Klasse voll belegt ist, ist es doch auch angemessen, wenn man sich in der ersten Klasse nach einer Zuzahlung niederlässt. Darüber regt sich doch auch niemand auf.


Eine medizinische Behandlung mit einer ICE-Fahrt gleichzusetzen, zeugt von grenzenloser Borniertheit und Zynismus


----------



## Jürgen (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*

Ich finds eigendlich toll,daß ich diseses Forum gefundenen hab.
Ist die Welt nicht aufgeteilt nach reich und arm-- oder Betrügern und Betrogenen:roll: oder gerecht und ungerecht:smile: 
---aber na ja das wäre vielleicht die Philosophie des Kommunismus und gehört zu Karl Marx oder dessen Stellvertern.
Der Staat hat die Aufgabe,für die Zahlung der Steuern den Schutz der Bürger zu übernehmen.---natürlich nur noch auf nat. Ebene:roll: :roll: 

Ach so --wollte nur sagen,daß ich nicht Globalisierungsgegner  bin ,sondern das Gesetze für das Medium Internet gesetzlich nicht nur angepaßt sondern auch verwirklicht werden.
J


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*

Du brauchst  keine Angst zu haben:  an der Totalüberwachung wird schon fleissig gebastelt und  die Totschlagargumente frei Haus dazu geliefert.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,484823,00.html


> G8-Staaten wollen mehr Internet-Überwachung


----------



## Jürgen (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Du brauchst  keine Angst zu haben:  an der Totalüberwachung wird schon fleissig gebastelt und  die Totschlagargumente frei Haus dazu geliefert.
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,484823,00.html


Keine Angst --an einer Zwischenlösung wird sich jeder die Zähne ausbeißen:smile: 
J


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*

dunkel war der Rede Sinn...


----------



## Heiko (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*



Jürgen schrieb:


> Ach so --wollte nur sagen,daß ich nicht Globalisierungsgegner  bin ,sondern das Gesetze für das Medium Internet gesetzlich nicht nur angepaßt sondern auch verwirklicht werden.
> J


Da könntest ja auch Schwerkraftgegner sein.
Globalisierung ist kein Ziel, sondern bereits Fakt.


----------



## technofreak (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie tief kann man (moralisch) sinken?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Da könntest ja auch Schwerkraftgegner sein.


Ben Akiba, alles schon mal dagewesen...
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/weltall/0,1518,484800,00.html


> Und auch die Anfänge der Gravity Research Foundation, welche die Autoren auszeichnete, muten eigentümlich an: Sie wurde nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg von dem Geschäftsmann Roger Babson gegründet, der Ideen fördern wollte, um die Schwerkraft zu mindern oder ganz außer Kraft zu setzen.
> ..Erfolgreich war seine Initiative indes nicht. Die Gesellschaft stellte in den sechziger Jahren ihre Tätigkeit ein


----------

